# Rubber Scraper?



## Elt31987 (Sep 6, 2015)

Has anyone thought of a way to say attached from rubber, almost like an impeller kit to the scraper to scoop up even more snow into the housing?


----------



## rhenning (Sep 19, 2013)

I think rubber would be like putting on the brakes and stop the blower from moving forward. Roger


----------



## Elt31987 (Sep 6, 2015)

hmmm didn't think of that. All opinions welcome! Thanks rhenning.


----------



## buddman (Sep 16, 2014)

recent home I moved into has a drive and yd that are a real mess,..tops of boulders,..and exposed roots, from the previous owners having it plowed for yrs..first time I cleaned it was a serious workout for me and the machine.. solution was to to raise the skids as high as I could...but that just left too much snow behind.. took a 30 inch piece of baler belt , cut it down to 2 1/2 inches wide,..and sandwiched it between the scraper bar and blower housing... works pretty well actually...machine goes over all the junk,...and the rubber has a squeegee effect., leaves just enough to freeze over and subsequent storms are a breeze...just gotta get the snow before someone runs it over, or it will want to ride up..same with stuff that slides off the metal roof... do about 100 ft of EOD plow mess,...and it's not an issue...


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Someone used HDPE or one of those fancy plastics to make one. I don't think they had much of a chance to use it since then though.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Yeah. About that...It was working perfectly until I hit the curb edge at the end of the driveway. There were many factors involved in the failure, but it was simply too thin to handle all the weight of my front end. I'll be back at the drawing board over the summer looking at a more durable way of supporting the scraper. The original steel one is back on it now.
Link
If you search the internet you will find many snow plows with rubber or plastic cutting edges.


----------



## dr bob (Dec 12, 2015)

I was scratching my head today where there used to be hair, thinking about a good way to add a plastic scraper. The bestI could think of is a sandwich with a plastic layer between the mounting steel and a metal scraper blade. I'm thinking that the plastic needs the support of the mounting steel, and the protection of the metal scraper for horizontal impacts. I could leave a quarter-inch or so of plastic edge below the steel scraper to ride on my 'elegantly sculpted' concrete pavingstone driveway.

This doesn't directly address the OP's problem of the seriously uneven ground, but might lend itself some to adding a belt scraper edge if there's adequate support from a steel layer or two sandwiching the belt material.


----------

